#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-17
<darkxst> atticus, automatic login should work. file a bug with `ubuntu-bug gdm`
<darkxst> jbicha, added the patch for messagetray thing, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1088759
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088759 in gnome-shell "Notifications are being displayed off-screen with gnome-shell l_3.6.2-0ubuntu3 due to git_messagetray_remove_tweens.patch" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-19
<Usagiakumu> thank you for leaving Gnome as default as possible
<Usagiakumu> I really appreciate it
<Usagiakumu> cant wait for Gnome 3.7 or 3.8 to be included
<Usagiakumu> please leave the color scheme default
<Usagiakumu> not a fan of orange
<Usagiakumu> in fact no matter what leave it always default gnome
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-20
<treitter> does anyone know the names of the ubuntu-online-accounts packages? Is it just gnome-control-center-signon?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-21
<TDJACR> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10 from 12.04, GNOME 3 is constantly freezing or crashing, which either requires a restart or a switch to a tty and a gnome-shell --replace. I tried upgrading GNOME using the official PPA, still same issue. Occurs on two computers, both with different graphics drivers.
<darkxst> TDJCAR can you file a bug with backtraces
<darkxst> provided they are actual crashes (i.e. segmentation faults etc) then you can just enable apport https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<darkxst> then run 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell' after the next crash
<darkxst> TDJACR, ^
<darkxst> for freezes (i.e. you can still see panel etc, but completely locked up) then you need to grab backtraces with gdb
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-23
<julia> hello
<julia> hello guys, can you please help me? I try to build gnome shell with jhbuild build gnome-shell, but I don't know how I can fix  the dependency for libicu
<julia> I've already installed libicu-dev
<ricotz> julia, libicu-dev in quantal is broken, you can use the package from raring https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+sourcepub/2836925/+listing-archive-extra
<julia> yes I see
<julia> thx
<julia> ricotz, btw, I am gotwig, lol
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-16
<roasted> hello friends
<darkxst> hey
<roasted> I dug up an article on google dated nov 1st citing that the ubuntu gnome team might not see an LTS release due to the understaffing. Is that still true or did the call for help yield positive results?
<roasted> what's going on tim (tim, right?)
<darkxst> the call for help, yielded a lot of people offering to help
<darkxst> but not much more, only stratus_ss has actually done anything
<roasted> I've recently been reading some articles on coding. I'm not in a position to offer any real help. It's quite a bummer to be honest.
<roasted> Makes me wish I had picked up some books years ago.
<darkxst> roasted, at lot can be done without much coding experience
<roasted> like what?
<darkxst> findind upstream patches and rebasing them against the current ubuntu packages
<darkxst> and packaging is a whole different sport
<roasted> is there a 101 tutorial to this? We use git at work which we push changes to to control our linux systems via puppet. I'm not sure if it's the same beast though.
<darkxst> ubuntu uses bzr, which is inferior to git imo, but has nice integration with packaging tools
<darkxst> not really quick tutorial, the packaging guides are massive, because there are so many different tools/ possible workflows etc
<roasted> :/
<roasted> is the LTS still in danger?
<darkxst> as an official LTS, yes
<roasted> I heard Chris Fisher say on G+ he would make a call out on an episode of LAS. I'm not sure if I missed it or if he hasn't spoken up yet.
<roasted> Jupiter Broadcasting was cited #4 on the "linux advocates" list. It would be a good audience to target.
<darkxst> maybe, although I have my suspicions that alot of people who follow the media, are just enthusiast that don't do much apart from troll on various forums and blogs!
<roasted> understandable
<roasted> always worth a shot though
<roasted> all it takes is 3 sets of ears in a sea of trolls to help churn the process that much more.
<darkxst> roasted, perhaps point Ali their way
<darkxst> he is more on top of that kind of stuff than me
<roasted> I just sent JB a message inquiring about it. Chris, who runs JB, commented on Ubuntu GNOME's G+ page saying he would mention it.
<roasted> I admittedly haven't seen a recent Linux Action Show episode though. They do like 7 different shows.
<roasted> I can't seem to locate it at the moment...
<roasted> G+'s search abilities is strange.
<roasted> anyway, message sent, we'll see what happens
<roasted> I gotta check in for the time being though... work in 5 hours... take care.
<darkxst> ok, cya
<ashish> hi, im new to this distro but want to know how to install gnome 3.10 in ubuntu gnome ? is there any tutorial ?
<ashish> or steps ??
<darkxst> ashish, you need to install the PPA
<darkxst> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/upgrade-gnome-3-10-ubuntu-13-10
<roasted> is it possible to install gnome photos yet?
<vince_> Hi sorry for my bad english.I use ubuntu gnome and I have a problem with the preview sushi. With then driver nvidia, teh preview is all white, not with the pilote nouveau. I use nvidia driver because the fan turn at maximum speed with the pilote nouveau. thanks for your help
<darkxst> roasted, seems we missed photos in the updates
<roasted> darkxst: big problem?
<darkxst> roasted, just forgotten, uploading now to gnome3/trusty
<roasted> nice
<roasted> How many people do packaging to Ubuntu gnome darkxst
<darkxst> only a few, but we are trying to expand that
<roasted> darkxst: is Rico an official dev ? I see him posting commits everywhere but I haven't noticed his name on any team lists.
<darkxst> yes
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-17
<mgedmin> is there a PPA for bleeding edge gnome 3.11 bits?
<travis> hi
<Guest60269> ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-18
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hi, I see you are going for MOTU? Interested in helping our team?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What do you want done? I'm part of the pkg-gnome team in debian too.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh cool
<darkxst> right now we need to get cogl/clutter transition done
<Noskcaj> I have to have dinner now, i'll be back in 15 minutes
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
<darkxst> oh you are on my timezone?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, AEDST?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yeh, Melbourne here
<Noskcaj> Armidale, northern NSW
<darkxst> oh cool
<darkxst> anyway so main items that need doing right now
<darkxst> - cogl/clutter transition, thats just a simple sync from debian with a bunch of rdepends rebuilt
<darkxst> - upload any 3.10 updates that were blocked by gtk 3.10 (provided they are not seeded in ubuntu)
<darkxst> - sort out the gnome-desktop3 mess. we really need 3.10 in trusty see Bug 1228765
<ubot5> bug 1228765 in Ubuntu GNOME "Need to implement DisplayConfig dbus interface within Unity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<Noskcaj> I'll take a look at merging some of the stuff already in debian, since most of it should be merged
<Noskcaj> Can i suggest you try and point interested packagers to the pkg-gnome team, since both ubuntu and debian benefit from that.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, but quite some packages are blocked by gnome-desktop3...
<Noskcaj> ok.
<darkxst> I have sync requests in the queue for epiphany, gnome-maps and gnome-documents
<Noskcaj> I'll try and merge EoG, since it seem pretty straightforward
<darkxst> (I still need to apply for PPU, been too busy though)
<darkxst> we are way understaffed, its really just me and ricotz atm
<Noskcaj> you are better than nearly all other flavours then
<darkxst> and while ricotz helps a ton with the initial packaging on the PPA's, he seems to loose interest in getting stable uploads into the archives
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also need to resynv our g-s-d/g-c-c packages with debian and ubuntu, ready for landing once canonical are finished with their forks
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> Do you think seb128 and jbicha mind me taking some of their gnome merges?
<darkxst> jbicha is gone now ;(
<Noskcaj> Did i miss something?
<darkxst> seb128 will winge if you do anything wrong, but otherwise he is harmless
<darkxst> gone, as in 'retired' from ubuntu community
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> I now know what merges i'll be doing for the next few weeks.
<Noskcaj> ... If my internet and bzr will stop breaking
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I have cable it never breaks ;)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/trusty310.html
<Noskcaj> ;( I have the worst ADSL known to man. And in town everyone has the NDN
<Noskcaj> *NBN
<darkxst> can't say I like bzr, but the package tool integration is nice
<darkxst> much prefer git otherwise...
<darkxst> don't worry NBN is dead now with big ears
<Noskcaj> Thanks for the link. and i though phill had said he was done with ubuntu for a while
<darkxst> yeh he is taking a break, but still dishing out resources to the other flavours
<Noskcaj> For the vcs fields in eog, should i just leave the debian ones in and add the bzr one, or replace, or leave it?
<starnix> Hello everyone :]
<Noskcaj> I'll go with leave it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if there are ubuntu changes it should use the ubuntu vcs
<Noskcaj> ok, so i should have them all there?
<darkxst> I think just the ubuntu vcs
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> And if you want more stuff done, get the debian guys to go through their sponsor list. I have at least 5 packages ready for upload
<Noskcaj> (i mean the gnome team, i've got more than just 5 packages waiting overall)
<Noskcaj> The eog merge is at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/trusty/eog/merge/+merge/199406 , i've got to turn my laptop off for the night now
<parin> darkxst: ping
<darkxst> hi parin
<parin> darkxst: hi, I'm trying to build compiz, but the build fails. I'm waiting for someone in #compiz-dev to reply. Meanwhile, I did start working to create a small sample plugin for compiz, and found out that meta-dbus-xrandr.c in mutter is in fact generated from xrandr.xml file
<darkxst> parin, I haven't tried building compiz, but if you are running a trusty pbuilder (or sbuild) it should just work
<darkxst> yes meta-dbus-xrandr.c is auto-generated
<darkxst> parin, code is probably in src/core/monitor-xrandr.c
<darkxst> and a few others perhaps
<darkxst> parin, see https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=3bb33d384f7ed087555e31a5703e911e664b3233
<darkxst> parin, I have to run, ping me tomorrow ;)
<parin> darkxst: no problem. Thanks for the help :-)
<whitebrice> Has anyone come across a bug in which Gnome ignores any additions to ~/.local/share/applications? I can't add any custom launchers to the Activities overview, even with A La Carte.
<ashok> hello
<ashok> any body der?
<darkxst> amjjawad, Hi
<amjjawad> darkxst, hello :D
<darkxst> amjjawad, you wanted to chat? I will only be around for a little while though
<amjjawad> I had a big real life issue and I can't focus
<amjjawad> but members are asking about the plan for 14.04 as things are confusing for them
<amjjawad> and to be honest, for me too. I/We still not sure what exactly the plan for 14.04 so guess the new blueprint that you will work on will clear that up?
<darkxst> not sure what is confusing?
<amjjawad> did you see the mailing list?
<darkxst> 14.04 will be a 3.8 base, with as much of 3.10 as we can get in, hopefully that includes gnome-shell 3.10
<darkxst> I saw discussion about wayland/XMir, not even sure how that is relevant?
<amjjawad> Fran and Manuel were asking
<amjjawad> yep that is the one
<darkxst> 14.04 will remain on X
<amjjawad> I know that
<amjjawad> but others don't :)
<amjjawad> that is why, please start a new blueprint here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming
<amjjawad> add whatever you have in mind for 14.04
<darkxst> 14.10 will most likely be X also
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Would you be able to try and get debian to sponsor some of the stuff on their RFS list? I've got a number of 3.10 packages waiting for upload
<ricotz> darkxst, just a small question, did you confirm the gnome-documents doesnt need "gir1.2-zpj-0.0"?
<ricotz> darkxst, "documents.js:const Zpj = imports.gi.Zpj;" it needs to depend on it like the gnome3 ppa build
<darkxst> ricotz, hi, I see, must have missed that
<darkxst> ricotz, ppa build is also missing that dep
<ricotz> darkxst, it is not missing that dep ;)
<ricotz> (it isn't explictly listed, but gir:depends seems to pick it up)
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, not sure why the difference, but will add it the ubuntu package
<ricotz> darkxst, thx
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-19
<Noskcaj> Can someone please check for me that libbonobo is syncable? It appears debian has fixed all our changes
<hhhh> hi i have ask
<hhhh> how install ubuntu gnome in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<hhhh> use sudo apt-get install ubuntugnome-desktop  ?
<hhhh> thank for help
<kuroko> hi , use forum for ubuntugnome in free http://sourceforge.net/ hosting,
<kuroko> hello ?
<scriptwarlock> anybody home?
<skaet_> darkxst, any update on the testing for alpha 1?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-20
<starnix> Hello People, Good afternoon :]
<starnix> Downloading, Trusty Tahr, alpha, made up mind of testing on different Architecture's. Never actually got involved.
<starnix> Love of ubuntu & Gnome, this time I wan't to get involve as much as I could. Thanks.
<esse2k> ubuntu gnome 13.10 touchscreen buggy, anyone know this problem? was working in 13.04. now cant click top menu
<esse2k> clicking will just highlight the item but not open it
<darkxst> esse2k, have heard of issues, but don't have a touchscreen to test
<esse2k> ok thx anyway
<darkxst> probably its an ubuntu issue though, unless you are using the PPA's
<esse2k> i have just done the official upgrade that popped up
<darkxst> esse2k, file a bug
<esse2k> i think it might be related to the gnome upgrade because i had the same problem when i upgraded that before so i rolled back
<esse2k> ok...
<darkxst> perhaps try a fedora 19 live CD if you think its a gnome issue, just to confirm
<esse2k> ok good idea
<esse2k> t should be possible to roll back gnome version_
<esse2k> im not too good at this yet...
<darkxst> its not possible
<esse2k> ahaa ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-21
<xubuntu007> hi
<xubuntu007> I got a netbook with low resolution of 1024x600 and windows and wide big i cant access all the settings and option for example press save or ok
<xubuntu007> on xfce or lxde i there is a move option of the window that solves that
<xubuntu007> but i cant with the top panel of gnome 3
<xubuntu007> it does not go off border
<xubuntu007> is there a workaround?
<rbose85> greetings folks -- I'm a very grateful user of the Ubuntu GNOME release. So, many thanks for bringing it all together. I have a question regarding the default installed applications ...
<rbose85> I noticed the other day that VirtualBox comes pre-installed on  Ubuntu GNOME ... at least, I couldn't recall deliberately installing VirtualBox myself, and it was in the applications menu.
<rbose85> I'm wondering, was my observation  correct, and for how long has VirtualBox been preinstalled with the distro
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-22
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I ve been working on xubuntu for 2 years now
<Peyam> wana try gnome and see
<rr909> hi first time on this i was wondering why the setting options show up in the main application menu
<Nick7887> hello! i need some advice! i am really in love with ubuntu gnome and espesially gnome 3 ;) that is everything that i dreamed every for a eye candy desktop
<Nick7887> but i installed on my laptop thats have already installed windows 8 and UEFI bios system (damn it) the ubuntugnome32 bit
<Nick7887> installation went fine
<Nick7887> but when i booted my pc it was logging to windows 8 only and no grubloader and stuff like this
<Nick7887> so after a google search i saw that iit wasnt a EFI installation of ubuntu
<Nick7887> and its recommended to use ubuntugnome64 bit witch is for intel and amd
<Nick7887> so i want to ask you
<Nick7887> if i install now Ubuntu Gnome 64 bit i dont have to do anything special setting?
<Nick7887> it was a bit stressy to found how to unistall the ubuntu 32 with a repairl utility iso
<Nick7887> guys hello! i am installed ubuntu gnome 3 the native iso
<Nick7887> but 1st facebook online account doesnt work
<Nick7887> even if i am logged in from settings menu
<njalk> could you elaborate on doesn't work?
<Nick7887> it was shoing me up from time to time a message like "could not authoricate "fbname" "
<Nick7887> but when i went again to the settings and deleted the existed item account and made a new one (by the way this time it dint poped me out a windows to log in at fb just manually asked me username of pass andname")
<Nick7887> it accepted it
<Nick7887> and now looks like its online but how can i see if it works?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you have universe (gnome) upload rights?
<Nick7887> anyone know
<Nick7887> how i change the shortuct of keys that i can change languages of typing?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no, not yet
<Noskcaj> darkxst, :(
<Noskcaj> I was hoping someone could upload some merges for me
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-15
<Guest93745> i installed ubuntu-gnome 14.04.1 on usb flash but it stand on screen ubuntu gnome   why ?
<draven33> need some help with compiz in 14.04  i activatewd dual loghin compoz and metacity an can't align the 3d windows on the cube they form outside the cube
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you get in contact with debian maintainer for grilo-plugins re splitting grilo-plugins? bug 1394731
<ubot5> bug 1394731 in grilo-plugins (Ubuntu) "[MIR] grilo-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394731
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> thanks
 * darkxst thinks GTK 3.16 is going to be a whole lot worse than 3.14 (Which is taking forever) :( 
<Noskcaj> really? that's bad
<Noskcaj> although part of the issue wirth 3.14 is no CSD patches, rather than actual gtk stuff
<darkxst> Noskcaj, theme engine has been removed, in favour of pure CSS themes
<darkxst> Noskcaj, most of of the issues with 3.14 have nothing to do with apps
<darkxst> lots of theme issues, huge icons, and more
<Noskcaj> 3.16 sounds fun then
<darkxst> those are/were 3.14 issues, but ubuntu heavily depends on the theme engine
<darkxst> I don't even think there is anyone on the -desktop team, that could actually port ubuntu themes to CSS
<Noskcaj> I think xubuntu has enough theme people that that will be less of an issue there, i'll see if they can help next cycle
<darkxst> does xfce even use gtk 3?
<Noskcaj> Partly
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=735211
<ubot5> Gnome bug 735211 in Class: GtkStyleContext "Deprecating gtkthemingengine in 3.14" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-16
<james0r> upgraded to gnome shell 3.14 using the staging repo. most everything works fine but i'm getting all my extensions turned off after every reboot
<james0r> do i need to remove all of them and re-install them ?
<darkxst> ricotz, Noskcaj gtk shouldnt be too far off now, but I am flat out with real life until atleast xmas
<darkxst> would be good to get clutter/mutter/gnome-shell/g-s-d/g-c-c all to land in one hit
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> good night! :)
<njalk> hi =)
<LinDol> njalk, hi :)
<LinDol> i have a question.?
<LinDol> njalk, what time is your home?
<njalk> timezone you mean?
<LinDol> yes, it is similar
<LinDol> here is 11 pm
<njalk> 14:56
<njalk> why?
<LinDol> ah.. I think of saying 'good night' is incorrect.
<LinDol> sorry, I still learning english.
<njalk> =)
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> njalk, have a great day. I will go to the bed. :)
<LinDol> see you. :)
<njalk> good bye
<njalk> =)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-17
<MrSavage> Gu akk
<MrSavage> Hi all
<MrSavage> Trying out this distro
<MrSavage> seems pretty cool, only thing bothering me is that you're using nautilus for the file manager
<darkxst> MrSavage, nautilus is the GNOME file manager so of course we use it
<darkxst> of course you are free to use any other filemanager if you prefer
<MrSavage> darkxst: how can i change the defaults to nemo?
<MrSavage> oh well i'm going to bed
<indistylo> I am using ubuntu 12.04, since long time Battery indicator is not showing up in gnome applet,  How can i resolve it
<mgedmin> indistylo, remind me please, what version of gnome-shell is in 12.04?
<indistylo> mgedmin : gnome-session 3.2.1
<amjjawad> hello indistylo
<amjjawad> why not try Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 or 14.04 ?
<indistylo> amjjawad: Same issue with that, too
<mgedmin> is there a setting for hiding the battery icon?
<mgedmin> there used to be a long time ago
<mgedmin> indistylo, if you open the gnome-shell menu on the top-right corner, does it mention a battery?
<mgedmin> http://i.imgur.com/0IxPqCO.png
<indistylo> mgedmin: No it does not mention battery
<mgedmin> ok, do you have upowerd running?
<mgedmin> does upower -d show information about your battery?
<indistylo> mgedmin : Check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9550604/
<mgedmin> it seems your upower thinks you don't have a battery
<mgedmin> ls /sys/class/power_supply/
<mgedmin> I have AC and BAT0 there
<mgedmin> do you?
<indistylo> mgedmin : At present while I am talking to you, My Laptop is presently running on battery and this information is not shown in upower -d
<indistylo> the option on-battery : no
<indistylo> ls /sys/class/power_supply > ACAD
<indistylo> So now can you help me to zero on the issue, I will be thankful to you.
<mgedmin> looks like the kernel module is missing
<indistylo> ok so how it can be curbed out
<mgedmin> I think on my laptop the battery driver is thinkpad_acpi
<mgedmin> because it's a thinkpad :)
<indistylo> You can check my kernel info http://paste.ubuntu.com/9550654/
<indistylo> There is ATI radeon on my Toshiba, recently i updated kernel. openGL also stopped working. I think they have withdraw the support for my series card., thinking to install "fglrx-legacy "
<mgedmin> that doesn't really say anything useful about this problem
<mgedmin> the laptop vendor and model might be useful
<indistylo> mgedmin : Check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9550671/
<mgedmin> a battery is not a pci device
<indistylo> I suppose this may help you something to figure out
<mgedmin> cat /sys/class/dmi/id/sys_vendor
<mgedmin> cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_name
<mgedmin> cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_version
<indistylo> ok thanks for making me learn that
<indistylo> mgedmin, Requested info, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9550707/
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/995794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 995794 in linux (Ubuntu) "toshiba l640 battery not detected in ubuntu 12.04" [Medium,Expired]
<indistylo> ok so according to that thread this is a bug and as of now it cant be fixed. is it?
<mgedmin> what happens next: you click on "does this bug affect you", say yes, maybe post a comment saying "this is still a problem in ubuntu 14.10" (or whichever latest version you tested)
<mgedmin> at best the bug will be reopened and you'll get a few questions like "can you try the latest upstream kernel from this PPA and tell us if this is still a bug"
<mgedmin> and if it is "can you report this upstream following the instructions at ..."
<mgedmin> but basically the ubuntu people aren't likely to fix the bug
<mgedmin> because there are many many bugs and very few paid developers
<mgedmin> and they don't have the hardware to test everything
<mgedmin> if you have the patience to follow the instructions and report upstream (which means I don't-even-know what, a mail to the linux-kernel list?  cc: to the acpi maintainer?)
<mgedmin> maybe this'll get fixed
<mgedmin> omg the workaround at http://techinterplay.com/fix-toshiba-battery-issue-linux.html
<mgedmin> oooh https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15707
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15707 in EC "_REG evaluation required while no EC OperationRegion" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<mgedmin> indicates that this was supposed to be fixed some time in 2012, assuming it's really the same bug
<indistylo> That solution is partial one and does not solves the problem in its totality
<mgedmin> so this is supposed to be fixed in kernel 3.11
<mgedmin> and hey, you pasted uname output already :)
<mgedmin> 3.2.0
<mgedmin> but then you said you also had the problem with ubuntu 14.10?  that should have a 3.16.0 kernel
<indistylo> It shows some error hence I might think to drop that idea to follow that thread
<mgedmin> I don't know which solution you're talking about -- using a custom DSDT?  I wouldn't do that, I'd try to get this fixed upstream
<indistylo> Ya it shows same problem, I cant figure out what the problem it is
<indistylo> I am talking about this http://techinterplay.com/fix-toshiba-battery-issue-linux.html
<mgedmin> if I were you I'd open a new bug at bugzilla.kernel.org
<mgedmin> mention the hardware (Toshiba L640), the problem (battery not detected: ls /sys/class/power_supply lists only ACAD), the kernel version (but surely after repeating the tests on something newer than 3.2.0!)
<mgedmin> oh, and I'd attach my /var/log/dmesg
<mgedmin> maybe mention that "this was supposed to be fixed in 3.11 according to bug 15707, so this might be a different bug"
<ubot5> bug 15707 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "ifupdown: new changes from Debian require merging" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15707
<mgedmin> no, silly ubot5, this bug number was on bugzilla.kernel.org, not on launchpad :)
<indistylo> ok I will do that, I suppose that will suffice the problem if mere reporting help the issue to solve
<MrSavage> Hi all
<MrSavage> Hi all
<MrSavage> Is there a way to splay out all opened windows?
<MrSavage> Also when I use activities? Can I get an icon in the middle of the window?
<MrSavage> It's hard to see what's the the actual window being displayed but an icon would help me realize what it is
<mgedmin> "splay out"?  like Expose?  press <Super> aka the Windows key
<mgedmin> which is what you do when you use activities, so I don't understand your first question
<mgedmin> as for icons, search in extensions.gnome.org, I think there was something that added icons to the overview window views
<MrSavage> mgedmin: yes splay out in that manner
<MrSavage> thanks
<MrSavage> just installed ubuntu gnome, trying to get used to this
<MrSavage> the only thing i dislike about gnome 3 is that for small windows it's hard to see
<MrSavage> if i have a dialogue/popup, then i don't see it too well in activies
<MrSavage> activies*
<MrSavage> Another thing is that I can't change the date formation, i can't make it say Decemeber 16,
<MrSavage> luckily there's an extension for that
<MrSavage> how can i move the title of the window to be beside the icon?
<MrSavage> When i press the <Super> key, how can I make the title of the window be beside the icon?
<MrSavage> or at least move the title of the window?
<MrSavage> I want to make the font bigger as well
<MrSavage> mgedmin: would you know?
<mgedmin> that's a job for an extension
<MrSavage> i can't seem to find one
<mgedmin> I guess you need to write one then
<mgedmin> or find somebody to write it for you
<mgedmin> or live with the standard layout
<MrSavage> i guess i could write it but i'm not familiar with gnome lol
<mgedmin> are you familiar with javascript?
<MrSavage> Also i can't seem to open backups
<MrSavage> mgedmin: yes i worked in it before
<MrSavage> I just don't know where these configuration files are
<MrSavage> such as the files holding values for text of the windows
<MrSavage> being font size, and location
<MrSavage> does gnome have an api for this?
<mgedmin> https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-shell/tree/master/js/ui/ is the core gnome-shell code
<mgedmin> it's all done in JS
<MrSavage> nice
<mgedmin> you could download the extension that adds window icons and see how it does that
<mgedmin> I see an "overview.js" but it doesn't seem to contain the code for positioning window titles
<MrSavage> mgedmin: and am i able to publish easily or it needs to be trialed first?
<MrSavage> mgedmin: yeah i got that extension
<mgedmin> I've never written an extension
<MrSavage> it sounds easy enough. it's just annoying that i have to hunch over to read the window titles in activity
<MrSavage> way too tiny to read
<mgedmin> afaics anyone can upload a new extension
<MrSavage> afaics?
<mgedmin> as far as I can see
<mgedmin> i.e. it lets me go to https://extensions.gnome.org/upload/ and asks me for a file to upload, after I log in using my gnome.org account
<mgedmin> (which was also trivial to set up a while ago when I needed it to rate existing extensions)
<mgedmin> speaking of font size
<mgedmin> perhaps you can change it via gnome-tweak-tool?
<MrSavage> so gnome's UI is all in javascript?
<MrSavage> mgedmin: i already looked
<mgedmin> or you can enable large text from the accessibility control panel
<mgedmin> or the font scaling thingy in gnome-tweak-tool
<mgedmin> (I wonder if that's the same knob that accessibility uses?)
<MrSavage> fuck, i set the dpi to 50 and i can't even see the whole ui
<MrSavage> I can't see the bottom of this chat
<MrSavage> and i'm unable to see the text bar for cahnging the DPI
<MrSavage> I need help, i'm stuck with this
<mgedmin> hold on
<MrSavage> what's the command for changing the dpi
<MrSavage> i'll do it through tty1
<mgedmin> eh, gnome 3.14 has no setting for font dpi
<mgedmin> remind me please what gnome version you have and how you changed it?
<mgedmin> in tweak-tool?
<mgedmin> you can alt-drag windows by grabbing them in the middle
<MrSavage> i can't see the whole window
<MrSavage> and i tried, it won't let me drag it up
<mgedmin> and move their topmost part above the top of the screen
<MrSavage> it's glitching out
<mgedmin> that way you can see the bottom of a window that is too larget to fit
<mgedmin> it's a life-saver on tiny netbook screens and situations like yours
<MrSavage> it won't go past the top of the screen
<MrSavage> :S
<MrSavage> it keeps resetting
<mgedmin> huh?
<mgedmin> what do you mean by "resetting"?
<MrSavage> it just moves itself back down
<mgedmin> weird
<mgedmin> in a terminal try gsettings list-recursively | grep dpi
<mgedmin> or grep for the DPI value you selected
<mgedmin> find the name of the setting
<mgedmin> then gsettings reset org.gnome.whatever that-setting
<MrSavage> dj@ShodanV4:~$ gsettings list-recursively | grep dpi
<MrSavage> org.gnome.SimpleScan text-dpi 150
<MrSavage> org.gnome.SimpleScan photo-dpi 300
<MrSavage> dj@ShodanV4:~$
<mgedmin> should change it back to the default value
<MrSavage> those?
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> I don't know what the setting is called, maybe not dpi
<mgedmin> as I said gnome 3.14 doesn't have a dpi setting in gnome-tweak-tool
<MrSavage> am i gonna have to reinstall gnome...
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> you can reset ALL THE SETTINGS if you don't mind losing them
<mgedmin> gsettings reset-recursively
<MrSavage> sure
<mgedmin> hmm, it needs a schema name :/
<mgedmin> try org.gnome.desktop.interface
<MrSavage> :S
<mgedmin> org.gnome.desktop.interface text-scaling-factor is the thing for zooming text in gnome 3.14 (maybe older versions too?)
<MrSavage> didn't fix it
<mgedmin> :(
<mgedmin> I wish I knew what setting you changed
<mgedmin> can you tell me what app you used?
<MrSavage> tweak
<MrSavage> i think desktop
<MrSavage> or windows
<MrSavage> at the bottom dpi
<MrSavage> set that stupid thing to 50
<MrSavage> can't even click in firefox
<MrSavage> due to this buggy ass option
<MrSavage> this is ridiculous
<mgedmin> I'm mystified by your inability to move windows
<MrSavage> and why wouldn't gsettings have a default all options
<MrSavage> mgedmin: i'm able to move the terminal
<MrSavage> but the gsettings likes to move back
<MrSavage> i mean the tweak tool
<MrSavage> i'm able to move hexchat too
<MrSavage> but tweak tool is stubborn in staying after moving
<mgedmin> aha! the scaling factor overrides need an xsetting
<mgedmin> which is a thing I don't understand
<mgedmin> but it lives in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings
<mgedmin> so try gsettings reset org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings overrides ?
<MrSavage> ah it's fixed
<MrSavage> thank god
<MrSavage> i'll upload images of the bug
<mgedmin> whee
<mgedmin> yes please
<MrSavage> it also made my clicking messed up
<MrSavage> it wouldn't click where i'm actually pointing
<mgedmin> ouch
<MrSavage> http://imgur.com/a/7DlaO
<mgedmin> can you screenshot the tweak-tool setting page with the dpi setting?
<MrSavage> yeah
<MrSavage> http://i.imgur.com/73Gm8MR.png
<MrSavage> @ mgedmin
<meetingology> MrSavage: Error: "mgedmin" is not a valid command.
<mgedmin> ah, the HiDPI setting
<mgedmin> and you set it to 0.5, not 50 :)
<mgedmin> wait or did you actually set it to 50?  I don't think that would be allowed
<MrSavage> I don't even want to touch it because of that lol
<MrSavage> yes i set it to 50
<MrSavage> and it messed up my desktop so badly
<mgedmin> yeah, making all the windows 50 times bigger would be unpleasant
<MrSavage> .5 doesn't work
<mgedmin> I want to try!
<MrSavage> lol
<MrSavage> you
<MrSavage> will
<MrSavage> regret it
<mgedmin> ok, typing in "50" changes it to "2" actually
<mgedmin> and I can move gnome-tweak-tool to above the screen
<MrSavage> 2 also makes it messed up
<MrSavage> just tested it
<mgedmin> well, as long as I don't let my mouse cursor touch the top, since that would make the window maximized
<MrSavage> Yeah i tried moving it by 1 mm each time
<MrSavage> but it would move back if i moved it up too much
<mgedmin> what gnome-shell version do you have?
<MrSavage> that setting is so buggy
<MrSavage> it only lets me choose 1 or 2, and it makes the same buggy desktop
<MrSavage> how do i check my version of gnome-shell?
<mgedmin> this is for window scaling for people who have high resolution monitors (e.g. 4K)
<mgedmin> you don't want it
<mgedmin> you maybe want the font scaling, which can also be set to 1.5
<mgedmin> in a terminal gnome-shell --version will print it
<MrSavage> http://i.imgur.com/73Gm8MR.png
<MrSavage> woops
<MrSavage> GNOME Shell 3.12.2
<mgedmin> 'k
<MrSavage> i installed ubuntu-gnome 4.10
<mgedmin> 14.10, yes, it comes with 3.12
<mgedmin> but some people also enable the PPA with gnome 3.14
<mgedmin> so it's not safe to assume everyone running ubuntu-gnome 14.10 has gnome 3.12
<MrSavage> mgedmin: I also noticed there's a problem fullscreening liveleak videos
<MrSavage> nevermind..
<MrSavage> It's not happening now
<MrSavage> are there problems with fullscreen applications though? Such as games?
<mgedmin> dunno, haven't played any in a while
<mgedmin> I can <f11> fullscreen a browser fine
<MrSavage> mgedmin: I mean openGL
<mgedmin> 3d drivers are always a pain :(
<MrSavage> the drivers aren't the issue
<MrSavage> i mean
<MrSavage> My drivers shouldn't be an issue
<octoquad> MAE all :)
<octoquad> Can some one tell me what "ricotz" is as mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1386815
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1386815 in Ubuntu GNOME "gedit assert failure: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/gedit terminated" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<MrSavage> How can I make it so the the favourites dock gives the option to close the program there?
<MrSavage> I'm getting a weird issues when using vim in terminal
<MrSavage> the commands are very delayed
<MrSavage> Why is there delay when using Esc?
<darkxst> octoquad, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz
<octoquad> aah lol
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gtk should land on friday, can you start preparing re-merges (and put in a ppa) clutter/mutter/gnome-shell/g-s-d/g-c-c/gnome-themes-standard?
<darkxst> gtk is here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008
<MrSavage> how can I get shell themes?
<darkxst> MrSavage, you will find plenty on google
<darkxst> theres quiet a few on deviantart
<octoquad> MrSavage, I currently use Moka: http://mokaproject.com/
<MrsSavage> octoquad: is moka supposed to make the title bar darker?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok
<MrSavage> hey all
<octoquad> hello :)
<MrSavage> so i'm fixing up my themes
<MrSavage> why don't i see window themes on gnome eye candy?
<MrSavage> on gnome-look.org
<Noskcaj> darkxst, should gnome-themes-standard recommend gnome-icon-theme, adwaita-icon-icon, or gnome-icon-theme | adwaita-icon-icon
<octoquad> darkxst, for input sources, is it normal for new input sources to be missing from the login screen, but available again after login?
<octoquad> one more question am I suppose to be testing vivid + main ppa + staging ppa or will updates for gnome trickle in to vivid at some point?
<amjjawad> darkxst, good morning :) I wonder if you're around? I still can't see the images on here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<amjjawad> should we wait? or should we contact the release team darkxst ?
<darkxst> amjjawad, contact release team
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think gnome-icon-theme | adwaita-icon-theme, would be ok
<darkxst> we are going to have to pull in adwaita-icon-theme somehow, without affecting ubuntu since they are not using it yet
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-18
<darkxst> maybe seed or do it from -shell
<darkxst> amjjawad, my respin built but didnt migrate
<amjjawad> darkxst, email sent.
<amjjawad> what is their IRC channel?
<james0r> upgraded to gnome gnome 3.14 yesterday and now my dropbox systray icon is invisible. i use the topicons extensions but its missing from the lower tray when i turn off topicons as well
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Since sending the message, i realised adwaita is a depend (of -data, which is needed by the normal package)
<Noskcaj> next, can we drop the systemd patch for mutter that's in the PPA?
<ubuntu_user_246> I have a question: Is there a difference between installing Ubuntu + afterwards gnome-desktop _ vs_ installing ubuntu gnome ?
<Noskcaj> ubuntu_user_246, You'll have unity desktop as well, and slightly different pre-installed programs if you install ubuntu first
<ubuntu_user_246> I just want to use gnome desktop in the end ... I am just wondering if there are any disadvadtages in installing ubuntu gnome, maybe it is a stupid question: but it is really the same ubuntu behind? Programs working that work in the first setup (ubuntu + gnome-desktop _I am using right now) will always also work in ubuntu gnome (I plan to install on my new laptop)
<ubuntu_user_246> sorry, typo ... -working
<amjjawad> ubuntu_user_246, do install Ubuntu GNOME on a virtual machine and see how that is different than the normal Ubuntu :)
<Noskcaj> ubuntu_user_246, It's the same almost exactly. We have different default programs and themes, but otherwise the two OSes are identical
<amjjawad> +1
<amjjawad> same core system, same repositories, same release schedule
<ubuntu_user_246> thanks amjjawad, that is also a good suggestion, but I was aiming to save time ... Thanks Noskcaj, that was the answer I was looking for, (and thanks amjjawad for agreeing)
<amjjawad> ubuntu_user_246, you're more than welcome :)
<ubuntu_user_246> just one last question out of curiousity: is there a list of the default programs of ubuntu-gnome ? So one could compare to Ubuntu.. could not find it on the webpages ... or would you say the numbers of programs being different is so small that you would always go for ubuntu gnome instead of installing gnome-desktop on a "normal" ubuntu?
<eliasps> Hi everyone
<Noskcaj> ubuntu_user_246, You can check either with the germinate output, at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ , which is every single package. Or the seeds, which are what desktop packages we have http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What's the staus of gnome-shell and network-manager? Do we need to add any patches?
<amjjawad> And, if there is any one here speaks Portuguese ... Ubuntu GNOME page now is in their language :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Portuguese
<MrSavage> How can I restart gnome shell from the terminal?
<Noskcaj> MrSavage, I assume a kill command then "gnome-shell"
<MrSavage> ok
<Noskcaj> i.e. "killall gnome-shell && gnome-shell",
<eliasps> gnome-shell -r also works.
<Noskcaj> that's better then, use that
<amjjawad> darkxst, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/85635/testcases
<amjjawad> darkxst,
<amjjawad> WARNING: This image is OVERSIZED. This should never happen during milestone testing.
<amjjawad> darkxst, perhaps that is why it did not show yet under A1?
<amjjawad> darkxst, should I cancel the re-build request and then ask the server to re-build? will wait for your feedback
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure it needs patches, but if so they would already be in the ppa package
<darkxst> Noskcaj, check with -desktop team, I don't think they want to pull in adwaita-icon-theme (atleast until it gets split like gnome-themes is)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes drop systemd patch from mutter
<darkxst> amjjawad, our images have always been OVERSIZED! we have an arbitrary limit of 1GB, but the website probably complains as its over the size of a CD
<amjjawad> darkxst, how to make the images show up on the other page of A1?!
<darkxst> amjjawad, I did a rebuild this morning, it should have in theory migrated automatically, but guess some switch needs to be flick
<amjjawad> darkxst, do WE have to do anything at all? or WE should only wait?
<amjjawad> darkxst, I sent to the release team + I sent to their IRC channel - nothing yet.
<amjjawad> I mean no reply yet
<darkxst> amjjawad, its early over there still, try again in an hour or two
<darkxst> oh my rebuild this morning got stuck
<amjjawad> darkxst, well, I sent an email to a mailing list so hopefully someone who is closer to our timezone can read it :)
<amjjawad> darkxst, this is what I was talking and asking about
<amjjawad> I feel something is stuck
<darkxst> amjjawad, probably best to ping stgraber
<darkxst> he should be around in a couple of hours I suspect
<amjjawad> darkxst, I take that as we can't do anything at all from our end, correct?
<darkxst> amjjawad, no nothing we can do
<amjjawad> darkxst, I see. That's what I needed to know :)
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, can you add the technical information on the release notes please?
<darkxst> what technical information? none of this has landed yet, will be in A2
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha1/UbuntuGNOME#Alpha_1_Highlights
<darkxst> amjjawad, there are no real highlights
<amjjawad> do keep that empty for now?!
<amjjawad> so*
<darkxst> a few apps have been updated to 3.14
<darkxst> gnome-terminal has transparency again
<darkxst> ^thats a favourite winging point for many
<darkxst> amjjawad u can also add "Window control Button layouts have been reverted to upstream default (only close), use gnome-tweak-tool if you want to get back the other controls"
<amjjawad> what about gnone-shell ?
<amjjawad> still half 3.12 and half 3.14?
<darkxst> gnome-shell is still 3.12
<darkxst> we are doing a huge update next week, will get most of core 3.14 in (gnome-shell, gnome-control-center etc)
<darkxst> and hopefully most apps will be at 3.14 by A2
<darkxst> most of the work done so far this cycle, was not really user visible, unfortunately gtk update took may longer than expected
<mgedmin> the gtk+ inspector is new in 3.14, right?  that's a neat user-visible feature for developers
<darkxst> mgedmin, yes its great (but we don't have gtk 3.14 in A1, that should land Friday after freeze lifts)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, for gnome-shell, a revert was attached, but left off.
 * mgedmin wonders if the intel video driver client-side-decoration shadow bug is fixed in vivid yet
<darkxst> Noskcaj, what do you mean?
<darkxst> Noskcaj,  might be better also use a single bug to track since everything is getting uploaded in lock-step
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> debian/patches/revert_networkagent_VPN_hints.patch: this requires newer network manager to work.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, copy the gtk package from landing-008 to a test ppa, and build against that
<amjjawad> darkxst, what happened to the themes we discussed on 14.10 cycle? which we couldn't include on the final 14.10
<Noskcaj> but you left the patch off
<darkxst> Noskcaj, really? it wouldn't build without that
<Noskcaj> haven't built anything yet, will do that in the next hour
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh maybe it was fixed in 3.14.1?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, try build without it, if it fails with something about SecretAgentCapabilities, then the revert is still needed
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> erm but its Javascript, it will fail at run time
<darkxst> but anyway, I am running shell from staging so guess its not an issue
<darkxst> mgedmin, no, if you feel like bisecting the intel driver to find the commit that fixed it that would help
<darkxst> I have a feeling they don't want to upload the current intel driver for stability reasons
 * darkxst is about to head out, will be back in a few hours maybe
<darkxst> stratus_ss, hi
<mgedmin> darkxst, I found the upstream intel commit that fixes CSD shadows: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=48a33fc379b17eed195875222ad773c911d9dff1
<darkxst> mgedmin, great! can you add that to the LP bug ;)
<mgedmin> did that 1st thing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1378188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1378188 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[GNOME3 Staging PPA] strange shadow rendered where client-side decorations are used" [Low,Confirmed]
<darkxst> mgedmin, ok thanks, its a little outside our scope, but hopefully they will be happy to cherry-pick that patch
<mgedmin> out of scope for 15.04?  or for a 14.10 sru?
<darkxst> mgedmin, out of our team scope
<mgedmin> ah, of course :)
<darkxst> mgedmin, if it affects 3.12 sru should be fine, but not sure that it did?
<mgedmin> does gtk+ 3.12 support client-side decorations?
<darkxst> yes
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> I haven't seen this problem with 3.12
<darkxst> but I never heard reports of broken shadows
<mgedmin> ok, I can conclusively say: this bug didn't affect gtk+ 3.12
<mgedmin> I tested my python app with csd in docker containers of various ubuntu versions (14.04, 14.10) as well as debian unstable
<mgedmin> only debian unstable (gtk 3.14) exhibited the shadow bug
<darkxst> mgedmin, if you can package it, cherry-pick the patch and attach a debdiff to the bug
<mgedmin> debdiff against 2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu4.1 from utopic-updates?
<mgedmin> or do you want a debdiff for vivid?
<darkxst> mgedmin, vivid
<darkxst> I don't think it would be accepted in utopic
 * mgedmin runs pull-lp-source xserver-xorg-video-intel vivid
 * mgedmin runs wget http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/patch/?id=48a33fc379b17eed195875222ad773c911d9dff1 -O debian/patches/fix-sna-trapezoids.patch
 * mgedmin adds the patch to debian/patches/series
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> the vivid package is 2:2.99.916+git20141119-1~exp1ubuntu1
<mgedmin> git20141119
<mgedmin> the upstream fix was committed on 20140902
<mgedmin> darkxst, when I asked if this was already fixed in vivid, and you said "no", does that mean you know someone who is experiencing this bug on vivid?
 * mgedmin looks at src/sna/sna_trapezoids_boxes.c
<mgedmin> it looks like that patch is already applied
<mgedmin> so either this is fixed or the cause of the bug is something else
<darkxst> mgedmin, it wasnt fixed a week ago
 * mgedmin will attempt to backport the patch to the utopic package and see if that fixes the problem for him
<mgedmin> "new upstream snapshot" git20141119 has a debian/changelog date of 23 Nov 2014
<darkxst> vivid seems to have a git snapshot now though
<mgedmin> oh, in experimental
<mgedmin> it was uploaded to vivid on Dec 12
<mgedmin> a bit less than a week ago :)
<darkxst> mgedmin, just like I said ;) I can't track every single bug/package ;)
<mgedmin> of course :)
<amjjawad> darkxst,
<amjjawad> I'm trying to find someone on the release team channel but no luck so far and just got your email
<darkxst> amjjawad, just emailed you, images  are on their way
<amjjawad> who has done that?
<darkxst> amjjawad, cjwatson is fixing the mess
<amjjawad> darkxst, okay, luckily it's being handled
<darkxst> amjjawad, did you miss the convo on -release?
<darkxst> particularly,
<amjjawad> what is that darkxst ?
<darkxst> <cjwatson> this is because somebody WHO HAS NOT YET IDENTIFIED THEMSELVES blatted the crontab
<darkxst> #ubuntu-release
<amjjawad> did I miss the convo?
<amjjawad> the conversation you mean?
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes and apparently you missed it
<amjjawad> darkxst, I logged out to have some rest and I just logged in :(
<amjjawad> hmm, I don't know if we shall have time to test?!
<darkxst> amjjawad, no! don't do that, especially not during release cycles
<darkxst> mark yourself away and then have rest
<amjjawad> darkxst, I turned off my machine
<darkxst> or check the backlogs via ubutu bot
<amjjawad> we're on +11 GMT darkxst and it is not really easy to follow up with the other part of the world
<amjjawad> I think the A1 will be ready at morning time (our time).
<darkxst> amjjawad, most of the EU crew come online about 6-7pm our time
<amjjawad> darkxst, to solve this, I think we need to find someone on the EU time zone who could help when we're away
<amjjawad> as it does not make sense to remain online all the time :/
<amjjawad> I do have real life :)
<darkxst> amjjawad, my computer is online 24/7 but I am not!
<amjjawad> Sigh, why people do NOT subscribe to the mailing list :(
<amjjawad> darkxst, that is your machine, not mine :D
<darkxst> its very easy to catch these people in their morning
<darkxst> though of course the mad rush to release happens when we are sleeping
<amjjawad> which we can't help it ...
<amjjawad> we do need to ZzZz
<amjjawad> that's why we better find a backup plan so we could sleep in peace
<darkxst> amjjawad, get a VPS and run a bouncer then )
<amjjawad> how about I turn to a robot so I will never sleep? :P
<darkxst> amjjawad, no, speed it bad ;)
<amjjawad> I'll try to find someone either on -5 GMT or GMT
<darkxst> amjjawad, if you can fine someone pretty close too GMT to do all release management, then great
<amjjawad> darkxst, this is the plan
<amjjawad> because we're on +11 GMT and it means you need to be online at 4am or 5am
<amjjawad> it happened I was online when 14.10 got released
<darkxst> heh, no chance
<darkxst> I just sleep then
<amjjawad> BUT ... don't count on me for the next time ;)
<amjjawad> that's why we need someone at GMT
<amjjawad> I mean really, we're a team ... why it is only me and you? :(
<darkxst> because people really haven't stepped up to the higher tasks
<darkxst> But latch onto Bruce/octoquad
<amjjawad> darkxst, that is indeed why I started a new plan for this cycle and things are getting better. Keith is great guy and he's helpful
<amjjawad> and Elias is too
<amjjawad> Stathios as well (not sure about the name)
<amjjawad> many people are interested this cycle and they're contributing so hopefully this cycle or at least the next one, it is really a team work
<amjjawad> I need to find a way to explain to people that what we do is not going to kill anyone and that won't bite :D
<amjjawad> that's the only way
<darkxst> amjjawad, I think the real problem, is that most people to offer help have no experience or no passion, so its pretty much blank promises, however yes there have been a bunch of people across the various teams this cycle that maybe actually have that
<amjjawad> darkxst, I see you point and I agree but let's see ...
<amjjawad> darkxst, who is Bruce by the way? I haven't met him before
<darkxst> amjjawad, seems he is quite keen to step up for Qa team
<darkxst> you must have seen his emails
<amjjawad> darkxst, yes, I read his email but ...
<amjjawad> yes, two so far, one a reply to yours when you CC'ed him and one is a reply for my email
<darkxst> I gave him bug access
<amjjawad> but we really need something beyond testing
<amjjawad> just like the reply you sent
 * darkxst trying to get him tracking bugs overall
<darkxst> not that I should even have to deal with sorting out QA team
<amjjawad> it is the only team that needs tons of attention
<amjjawad> let's see ... we can see how serious he is
<amjjawad> and I will try to get others to step in as well
<darkxst> all teams need attention
<amjjawad> I know but QA people need more follow up than the rest
<amjjawad> and only very few are proactive
<darkxst> not likw we have found any proactive members for packaging team
<amjjawad> we had but they vanished
<amjjawad> forgot their names
<darkxst> who vanished? empty promises?
<amjjawad> the translation initiative is very promising. I hope we can get more serious people ...
<amjjawad> I can't remember their names but we had 2 people IIRC on the packaging team .. but I don't see them anymore
<darkxst> Jackson is the only one really, and while he is great doing merges, no coding whatsoever
<amjjawad> hmm
<amjjawad> that leaves you and him only :/
<darkxst> Steve is still hanging in there helping with backend stuff
<amjjawad> Ah, good to know
<darkxst> amjjawad, ricotz as well
<amjjawad> sadly, all of them are silent on the mailing list
<darkxst> not too sure what happend to ahoneybun
<amjjawad> I saw him the other day
<amjjawad> he is interested in Ubuntu Touch :/
<amjjawad> and he just vanished without saying a word
<amjjawad> ahhhh
<amjjawad> I don't know but considering we're all volunteers, I still look at the bright side and thankfully, we have something in hand ...
<darkxst> surely GNOME touch would be so much better ;)
<amjjawad> hehe yes :D
<darkxst> thats not really a started effort though
<amjjawad> I think the whole Unity thing has started just for the sake of Phones :/
<darkxst> amjjawad, no, I don't agree
<darkxst> its much like people say gnome-shell was designed for touch devices, and I can guarentee it wasn't
<amjjawad> Unity is still causing lots of arguments and debating
<amjjawad> and the efforts have been focused on the phone and less attention to the desktop
<darkxst> nah unity arguments have died down these days
<amjjawad> finally :D
<amjjawad> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<darkxst> its either Canonical is fragmenting the universe
<darkxst> or systemd is controlling the universe
<darkxst> amjjawad, thank cjwatson, then put the work out for rapid testing ;)
<darkxst> I'm going to bed
<amjjawad> darkxst, I have but will do it yet again
<amjjawad> haha
<amjjawad> Ok, still early for me to sleep now
<amjjawad> sleep well darkxst
<amjjawad> how is your immigration process? :P
<amjjawad> hope not to a tent :P
<darkxst> amjjawad, I have to cut thrrough a concrete slab before plumber arrives at 10
<darkxst> amjjawad, I have door and window now ;)
<amjjawad> you moved?
<darkxst> shed is not finished! sisted moves down tomorrow
<darkxst> sister even
 * darkxst gtg, night
<amjjawad> good night darkxst
<amjjawad> sorry, was writing ...
<LinDol> hi all
<Riddell> anyone able to say if alpha 1 images are ready to go?
<octoquad> Hi Riddell, yes they are http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<Riddell> it says they're not
<octoquad> There a people currently testing as I type this
<octoquad> The link above will take you directly to the alpha 1 testcases
<Riddell> yes I know, I'm the release manager
<octoquad> ok
<octoquad> well it's definitely their.
<octoquad> there*
<octoquad> Partial status needs to be checked under Filters
<Noskcaj> darkxst, most of the packages are done, g-s-d needs some patch refreshes
<MrSavage> My gnome shell crashed
<MrSavage> how can i check logs on what happened?
<octoquad> MrSavage, you can have a look at your .xsession-errors file in your home directory
<MrSavage> octoquad: I don't have that file
<stemid> I'm using virtualbox 4.3.18 packaged by ubuntu on ubuntu gnome. I have two issues that I thought I'd see if anyone here recognized as known or not. first my gemalto smart card reader has to have its usb cable reseated every time I reboot my windows VM or it will not be recognized in the guest. secondly I sometimes randomly get a keyboard issue where all input is garbled and all I can do is reboot the guest to fix it. this seems to only happen if I am swi
<mattj> haya all
<mattj> anyone here who can help me with a little workspace problem on ug 14.10
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I can take a look at g-s-d then
<Noskcaj> !ask | mjayk
<ubot5> mjayk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noskcaj> thanks darkxst
<mjayk> In dynamic workspace mode i only have 1 workspace and am unable to add new ones
<darkxst> where are the rest of the packages?
<mjayk> in static each workspace is an identical copy
<mjayk> anyone have any clues
<darkxst> mjayk, there is a workspace only on primary option in tweak tool
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and do you have wip branch for g-s-d?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, no
<Noskcaj> i just saw the ppa saying needs refresh
<Noskcaj> ppa:noskcaj/gtk3.14
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hmm, its just the accountsservice patch?
<mjayk> darkxst: yea thats how im changing dynamic to static
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Maybe also "debian/patches/ubuntu-force-lock-group.patch: Disable for now, this breaks keyboard layout switching (LP: #1385844)"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1385844 in Ubuntu GNOME "Not possible to switch keyboard layout through gnome-shell" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385844
<mjayk> if anyone has a clues please lemme know
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think it was confirmed that the bug for that is fixed
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and I don't want to carry invasive patches like that anyway
<octoquad> mjayk, please open gnome tweak tool and click on Workspaces. What is the Workspace Creation setting set to?
<octoquad> sorry, should have said hello first :) hello mjayk
<mjayk> dynamic
<octoquad> Do you want a few, like 4 automatically created for you?
<mjayk> i just want the default gnome3 method that makes the for you when you need them
<mjayk> if i set it to static and say 4 workspaces
<octoquad> Then Dynamic is the right option.
<mjayk> each worksapce is identical
<octoquad> You need a running application to create a new one a workspace
<mjayk> yea that doesnt work
<octoquad> *on a work space
<mjayk> yea octoquad that doest seam to work
<octoquad> Explain what you did, just to confirm
<mjayk> made a new terminal
<mjayk> tried to move it down via the stanard keys
<octoquad> ah
<mjayk> then via the windows key and drag and rop
<octoquad> my apologies, you need two apps
<mjayk> yea i know how it normally works
<octoquad> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm also having issues refreshing 52_region_language.patch in g-c-c. If you have time, could you please look at the last file it patches.
<octoquad> I'm not sure what you are trying to achieve. Can you elaborate, this is default behaviour. Are you saying that even if you don
<mjayk> you know in dynamic workspace mode
<octoquad> 't have any apps running, you should just be able to create a new workspace and launch an app
<mjayk> if you want to move a 2nd window to a new workspace you can
<mjayk> either move it with the deffault keys
<mjayk> or drag and drop it using hte workspace switcher overview
<mjayk> ye
<mjayk> im saying regardless of the number of open apps
<mjayk> i cant create any othe workspaces
<octoquad> ok, let me test quickly. I need to launch a VM i have way to many windows open to test properly.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
<Noskcaj> ty
<octoquad> darkxst, any chance we can fix that dark blue text in plymouth in 15.04? I can hardly read what it says with cryptsetup.
<darkxst> octoquad, sure, file a bug and then get the artwork guys to look into it
<octoquad> Also seems to a be problem with accepting passwords with graphical plymouth and LVM, password goes straight to tty7 in plaintext and plymouth looks dead if you switch between tty1 and back to tty7
<octoquad> soft reset gives me text based plymouth and I can enter password and proceed
<octoquad> so weird
<darkxst> that maybe fallout from systemd update
<octoquad> lots of similar but various reports around this, mainly upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 and this happens, but this is a bit unique due to soft reset working with text version and cold boot with graphical not working at all
<octoquad> as described above
<octoquad> not sure if I should just a file a new bug report and add it to iso tracker
<octoquad> I think I'll have to fail the LVM testcase due to this
<darkxst> if there is an existing bug that is same use that, otherwise file a new one
<octoquad> ok. for the blue text on plymouth should I report against plymouth and also mark ubuntu gnome affected, set to confirm, assign it to artwork team and link to 15.04 milestone?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, g-c-c region patch http://pastebin.com/de60datB
<Noskcaj> thanks
<darkxst> octoquad, all of those except don't assign it
<darkxst> email a bug ref to their email list
<octoquad> ok thanks
<darkxst> octoquad, the "assign to" field on bugs is really meant for individuals to indicate they are working on the bug
<darkxst> Noskcaj, g-s-d accountservice patch http://pastebin.com/SGXqegsk
<darkxst> and go ahead and drop the force-lock patch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for g-t-s, should recommend 'gnome-icon-theme-full | adwaita-icon-theme'
<octoquad> I know, jumped the gun a bit :P
<darkxst> Noskcaj, geoclue-2.0 MIR was approved, the revert in g-c-c can be dropped
<darkxst> same for g-s-d
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll get that done thisafternoon.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, I will do proper reviews tonight
<darkxst> do link branches to the bug as well, especially for the packages owned by -desktop
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-19
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Testing
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/vivid-vervet-alpha-1-has-arrived/
<amjjawad> To all those who have helped and tested in a very short period, big thanks for you!
<amjjawad> darkxst, hi, do you know Bruce IRC ID?
<darkxst> amjjawad, hey
<darkxst> its octoquad
<amjjawad> octoquad, ping
<amjjawad> hello darkxst and thanks
<darkxst> amjjawad, it might be a bit late for him now? he is usually around early in our day though
<amjjawad> he is +2 from his Launchpad profile
<amjjawad> so yes, I guess it is late for him
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you will need to build geoclue-2.0 stuff against universe for now, since it hadnt been promoted yet
<darkxst> (g-s-d etc)
<amjjawad> darkxst, bad news: https://launchpad.net/~jamesvorder-deactivatedaccount - James has vanished
<amjjawad> he did send a private message to me though stating that because of personal issue, he can't be part of any project and he left Launchpad as well
<darkxst> who was james?
<amjjawad> The Wiki guy
<darkxst> ah right, yes bad news
<amjjawad> Me, James and Ivan
<amjjawad> I didn't expect that at all ...
<amjjawad> Luckily, I know where all our pages are. However, to maintain all these is an overkill for one person :(
<amjjawad> not to mention Ivan was silent too this cycle ...
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I've noticed. Everything should be ready except someand the adwaita issue
<Noskcaj> *some closes and
<darkxst> Noskcaj, adwaita-themes isnt really an issue for us
<darkxst> I will update our seed to pull that in
<darkxst> gnome-themes-standard can just have alternate depends until the split is done
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, so just add gnome-icon-theme-full | adwaita-icon-theme to g-t-s
<Noskcaj> done
<Noskcaj> uploading now
 * mgedmin runs testdrive on the current daily vivid image, sees the pretty, launches system prefs, clicks the backup icon, sees system prefs crash
<mgedmin> aaand it fails to shut down (in a vm, so maybe ok)
 * darkxst never used testdrive!
 * darkxst also nots vbox is rubbish ;) 
<darkxst> notes
<darkxst> mgedmin, huge update coming in the next few days, so any bugs in 3.12 packages are essentially on hold until that happens
<darkxst> (unless you can also reproduce with staging
<darkxst> bug 1399047
<ubot5> bug 1399047 in gnome-themes-standard (Ubuntu) "Update gnome core packages to 3.14" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399047
<mgedmin> \o/
<mgedmin> testdrive uses kvm, I think
<mgedmin> also, hey, no weird rendering bugs with llvmpipe in kvm this time
<Noskcaj> mgedmin, testdrive is vbox, kvm, or (broken) parallels
<mgedmin> last time I tried vbox was also broken for me :)
<mgedmin> well, kvm too, to be fair, but I managed to find a workaround
 * mgedmin is speaking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/testdrive/+bug/1297377
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1297377 in TestDrive "testdrive calls kvm-img to create disk image on trusty, command doesn't exist" [Medium,In progress]
<mgedmin> welp, another shadows bug: http://i.imgur.com/YYEPbXE.png?1
<mgedmin> and I'm running with the patched intel driver
<mgedmin> hm, this goes away if I alt-tab a few times to hide and re-expose the window
<darkxst> mgedmin, perhaps best to follow up with Jasper
<darkxst> #gnome-shell on gimp.net or whicher other alias you choose to use
<mgedmin> being able to reproduce it would be nice, I guess
<lindol> hi all
<octoquad> I see I missed amjjawad again.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you missed ubuntu changes in gnome-shell.gsettings-override
<darkxst> apart from that mutter/shell look fine
<darkxst> if you link branches for the rest of -desktop packages, I'll add reviews to the MP's
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What do you mean "missed changes"
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we don't have iceweasel!
<Noskcaj> craaaaap
<Noskcaj> swap it with firefox?
<darkxst> yes
<Noskcaj> darkxst, We still need the geocode-glib MIR before we can land this don't we?
<darkxst> hmm yes
<darkxst> Noskcaj, though I guess we can land it with the geoclue revert
<darkxst> did you file a MIR for that btw?
<Noskcaj> I was just going to ask mterry if we needed a separate MIR, then i'll file one
<darkxst> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-20
<lindol> hi all
<octoquad> darkxst, any updates for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1236749
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1236749 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome shell extensions disabled at every startup" [Low,Confirmed]
<darkxst> octoquad, I know the cause, but haven't had a chance to look into it
<darkxst> octoquad, bug 1385572
<ubot5> bug 1385572 in upstart (Ubuntu) "gnome-session not shutting down cleanly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385572
<darkxst> and it will go away anyway, once we are switched to systemd init
<darkxst> but does need to be fixed for trusty
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you rebuild g-s-d so I can test your ppa?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and it would possibly better to use a team ppa for these transition type things ubuntu-gnome-packaging perhaps? you should be able to make ppa's there!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Yes, i should have used a team ppa. Rebuilding now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, seems to be dependency issues
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh gnome-backgrounds is stuck in proposed
<darkxst> can you copy that to your ppa
<darkxst> also gnome-shell-extensions
<darkxst> ^also in proposed
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no matter, moved everything to ppa:ubuntu-gnome-packaging/core3.14
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> I came to Ubuntu Korea forum in Seoul. :)
<darkxst> hi lindol
<lindol> darkxst, hi :)
<darkxst> lindol, how is the forum?
<lindol> Ubuntu Korea forum is Ubuntu Community for Korea in Repulbic of Korea (South Korea)
<darkxst> any other of our crew there?
<lindol> No any one, Sorry.
<darkxst> maybe they are hiding (though I don't know if we have any other Korean members ;) )
<LinDol_phone> sorry.  My computer was disconnect. no any one. Sorry I just talked it.
<LinDol_phone> darkxst, Sorry
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, ok
<octoquad> There doesn't seem to be any builds for the yesterday and today. Is there a problem again?
<superdingus> Hello. Having trouble with keyrings/seahorse
<octoquad> Hello superdingus. What problem are you having?
<superdingus> Sorry if I take long to explain. See, I have autologin set to off
<superdingus> And each time when I log in, I must also unlock a keyring (empathy wants access for my chat accounts)
<superdingus> I then set the keyring to automatically unlock when I log in, since they have the same password
<superdingus> Instead of logging in manually and having the keyring unlocked automatically, I am forcibly autologged in, and met with the same "unlock keyring" prompt
<superdingus> The issue is that I cannot seem to set the behavior to what I expected
<octoquad> What version of Ubuntu Gnome are you using? 14.04 or 14.10?
<superdingus> 14.10
<octoquad> ok
<octoquad> Was this an upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10?
<superdingus> Nope, a fresh install
<octoquad> ok
<superdingus> may be worth noting that in config, autologin is still shown as set to off, despite this latest behavior change
<octoquad> are using stock 14.10 or do you have either the main or main and staging ppa's enabled?
<octoquad> I've had this problem before, but in another release
<octoquad> Have you tried resetting your password for you login?
<octoquad> *your
<superdingus> stock 14.10, no additional PPA's enabled at all
<superdingus> I can try resetting the password now, should I reset password for the login and keyring at same time?
<octoquad> ok, yes, please change your password to something else and log out and log in again. If it still asks for a password for the keyring change the password again for the user account and for the keyring at the same time and log out and log in again.
<superdingus> Alright thank you, will try that now
<superdingus_> No go, tried resetting each password seperately, to no avail
<superdingus_> keeps bypassing my login
<octoquad> interesting so the user account and for login under seahorse are exactly the same?
<octoquad> is login also set to default?
<octoquad> in seahorse
<octoquad> sorry I meant: interesting so the password for the user account and for login under seahorse are exactly the same?
<octoquad> brb
<superdingus_> sorry. Yes, the passwords are the exact same, and login is set to default in seahorse
<superdingus_> Should I just destroy the old keyring and force empathy to generate new keyring under default (which is now login)?
<octoquad> superdingus_, yes you can try that as well.
<superdingus_> giving that a shot now
<x00e> Hello
<x00e> is it safe to add gnome3 staging ppa ?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm going to be away for the next week. Anything i should do before i leave? (lunchtime)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you file MP's for 3.14 updates?
<Noskcaj> I'd just left everything on the bug. Should i be filing MPs even though geoclue-2.0 isn't actually in main yet?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> once an upload depends on geoclue it will get promoted
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/193116367/gnome-settings-daemon_3.14.2-2ubuntu1~ppa1_3.14.2-2ubuntu1~ppa3.diff.gz
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, g-c-c can drop the zoom patch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you should use --author when merge other peoples diff's ;0
<Noskcaj> I just copied stuff from what was in the diff, but ok
<darkxst> ok, everything else looks fine
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if you have time, epiphany needs a merge
<darkxst> (there is a headerbar patch on ppa)
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> and empathy should enable geoclue-2.0
<Noskcaj> i'll see what i can do
<Noskcaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/empathy/geoclue-2.0/+merge/241187
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-21
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> hi all
<culatellodizibel>  hello in here. I have a strange thing regarding encrypted thumbdrive and kali. may I post it ?
<x00e> hello people. quick question: do you think a cpu usage of about 2% (when idle-ing) for gnome-shell, it`s ok ?
<mephux> anyone have any luck with the newest ATI drivers on ubuntu gnome
<mephux> also, can't figure out why the logout and login screen disapear with the fglrx drivers installed
<mephux> guessing it has to do with the driver loading or xorg
<mephux> yea, gnome 3 is super impressive to me
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-14
<Gerowen> Hmmmm
<Gerowen> Just installed Ubuntu Gnome (15.10), and the multiple desktops aren't working.
<Gerowen> Everything is stuck on one desktop, and when I try to drag a window to a new one, the animation suggests the new desktop gets destroyed and everything remains on this one.
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> good evening
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-15
<noahbentusi> hi, anybody here?
<noahbentusi> how to open gnome shell javascript console(lookingGlass)?  My system is ubuntu gnome 15.10.
<noahbentusi> there is nothing when i press alt + F2.
<kapad> hi just joined.
<kapad> found this open issue in launchpad bugs, and from the xorg logs it's affecting me as well.
<kapad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1510998
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510998 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashes with segfault on 15.10" [High,Confirmed]
<kapad> any workaround?
<kapad> #leave
<LinDol> hi all
<raspberry_pi_big> hello all
<raspberry_pi_big> can anyone authoritatively assert if there is a variant of Ubuntu GNOME with a target architecture of ARM (in specificity the Raspberry Pi)?
<raspberry_pi_big> Anyhere awake?
<raspberry_pi_big> cany anyone even see what I am typing?
<raspberry_pi_big> Hello?
<raspberry_pi_big> can anyone authoritatively assert if there is a variant of Ubuntu GNOME with a target architecture of ARM (in specificity the Raspberry Pi)?
<raspberry_pi_big> can anyone authoritatively assert if there is a variant of Ubuntu GNOME with a target architecture of ARM (in specificity the Raspberry Pi)?
 * raspberry_pi_big asks: can anyone authoritatively assert if there is a variant of Ubuntu GNOME with a target architecture of ARM (in specificity the Raspberry Pi)?
 * raspberry_pi_big asks: can anyone authoritatively assert if there is a variant of Ubuntu GNOME with a target architecture of ARM (in specificity the Raspberry Pi)? Also, is anyone familiar with configuring a Netgear FVS124Q for a linux clien to VPN into it?
<keir> Hi there, having a problem with gnome-control-centre's sharing panel and was wondering if anyone could give me pointers on how to debug
<keir> I'm using Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10
<keir> and whenever I toggle "on" sharing in the sharing panel, as soon as I close the panel it immediately reverts to "off"
<Rob1507> Hi, I need some help from marketing team can someone help me?
<Tristan07> Hi. I don't know yet if i can get or maybe give help in here, but anyway, let's talk about Ubuntu Gnome ! ;) First thanks to anyone who are part of this very nice project
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-16
<Tristan07> Fedora workstation allow to get notification from end task of gnome terminal. Is there a way to perform this in Ubuntu Gnome too ?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, pushed somse 3.20 bits to staging
<darkxst> ricotz, ok cool, i will try and push some more over the weekend
<ricotz> darkxst, alright, my testing ppa contains some more things, gnome-session is worth a look and thoughts due session-file renaming
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh will probably keep an X session in there
<darkxst> anyway gtg
<hackhard> ok
 * hackhard slaps diamond_gr around a bit with a large fishbot
 * hackhard slaps eliasps around a bit with a large fishbot
<hackhard> hello
<hackhard> bol
 * hackhard slaps aartxxo around a bit with a large fishbot
 * hackhard slaps aartxxo around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-17
<retardv> how do i check my gnome version?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-18
<saqlain> hello there I need help
<saqlain> why Ubuntu GNOME has changed its logo
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-19
<Tarminquay> Hey.
<Tarminquay> I've found Ubuntu GNOME the best flavor yet.
<adueppen> Tarminquay: I would agree
<LinDol> hi all
<adueppen> LinDol: hello
<Tarminquay> adueppen: I'm running mine on a Zotac CI540.
<Tarminquay> Highly recommended. Installation was a breeze. It's totally silent.
<adueppen> Tarminquay: I'm running it on my crappy computer. Core 2 duo, GT 730, 3.5GB RAM
<Tarminquay> adueppen: There's a promotion right now. You can get the CI520 barebones for next to nothing.
<Tarminquay> They're clearing them out.
<Tarminquay> New versions coming.
<Tarminquay> About $200 USD.
<Tarminquay> Same chip as you find in the Surface Pro 3 i3.
<adueppen> Tarminquay: I'd have to pass on that for the moment since I'm saving up for a chromebook
<Tarminquay> A Chromebook!
<adueppen> Tarminquay: aka cheap linux laptop
<Tarminquay> You're going to use crouton to run Ubuntu?
<adueppen> Tarminquay: of course
<Tarminquay> Does the sound work when you do that?
<Tarminquay> In the YT video I saw he couldn't get the sound to work and other things.
<adueppen> Not sure, but as long as it still works on chrome OS, I'm fine
<adueppen> since crouton is running both OSs at once
<Tarminquay> Ah, interesting.
<Tarminquay> I personally can't stand Google because it's such extensive spyware
<adueppen> Also, where are you finding that Zotac mini PC for $200?
<Tarminquay> but if you can run a good version of Ubuntu on it..
<adueppen> I'm only finding it for around $400
<Tarminquay> http://www.ncix.com/detail/zotac-ci520nano-u-1-x-204pin-36-113584-1210.htm
<Tarminquay> This is Canadian pricing.
<Tarminquay> So if you use American funds it works out to about $200.
<Tarminquay> I contacted Zotac. It's not a promotion limited to NCIX. It's with Zotac. So anyone who sells the unit should honor that pricing.
<adueppen> hmm. Can't seem to find that price on any other US websites
<Tarminquay> http://www.shopbot.ca/m/?m=zotac+ci520
<Tarminquay> But you can always buy from Canada and take advantage of the exchange rate, no?
<Tarminquay> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Direct_Canada
<Tarminquay> Direct Canada is a very trusted reseller. Extremely high reviews.
<adueppen> I might have some success on /r/buildapcproxy too
<adueppen> I'd rather save up for a bit longer and build a better computer though
<Tarminquay> Check out the reviews of the CI520.
<Tarminquay> Everywhere I've looked I've seen 5-star user reviews. It just works.
<adueppen> I'm just kinda hoping to build a PC eventually
<Tarminquay> A NUC or a mini ITX or full size?
<adueppen> Full size
<Tarminquay> How's the resource consumption of GNOME vs MATE?
<Tarminquay> In terms of CPU demands.
<nome8> hello every one I need help.
<nome8>  /UNIGNORE lonix
<Tarminquay> I purchased an i3 MSI Cubi.
<nome8> hello every one I need help.
<nome8> hello every one I need help.hello every one I need help.
<Tarminquay> I wonder if it's powerful enough to enjoy Ubuntu GNOME or if I should stick to MATE.
<nome8> hello every one I need help.
<nome8> hi Tarminquay
<nome8> can you help me
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> "All font settings are available in the Fonts tab – here you can not only change system fonts, but hinting and antialiasing, too. " I am thinking about this meaning.
<lindol> Could you explain to me about  meaning of ", too"
<lindol> ?
<lindol> "here you can not only change sysem fonts, " -> You can not change system fonts only on Fonts tab in TweakTool
<lindol> and "but hinting and antialiasing," -> but you can change hinting and antialiasing"
<lindol> but i can not understand meaning of ", too". T_T
<lindol> please help me
<lindol> "While OpenJDK works 99% of the time, some may want true Oracle Java. " Could you explain to me about what does "works 99% of the time" mean?
<lindol> i mean "tiime" ??
<bgardner> lindol, Questions about OpenJDK are not really ubuntu-gnome questions.  Try asking that in ##java.
<lindol> bgardner, oh.. sorry for my english..
<lindol> I just ask to what does wiki page have meaning
<lindol> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/HowTo
<lindol> this page.
<lindol> this is full word :)
<lindol> There is full word in Install Java section :)
<bgardner> When it says OpenJDK "works 99% of the time" that means that the OpenJDK will work for MOST applications and utilities that use it, but not ALL of them.
<lindol> ah...
<lindol> I understood now
<lindol> bgardner, Thank you for your detail :)
<lindol> Could you explain to me about "All font settings are available in the Fonts tab – here you can not only change system fonts, but hinting and antialiasing, too. "?
<lindol> I have not understood "too."
<lindol> meaning T_T
<lindol> I think that sentence is "you can not  change system fonts only in Fonts TAB, but you can change hinting and antialiasing,"
<lindol> but i dont' understand meaning of "too",
<bgardner> lindol, "too" means "also"
<lindol> oh.. I think that sentence is "you can change system fonts, also you can change hinting and antialiasing"
<lindol> is this right?
<lindol> oh! sorry, I think It was meaning of "you can not just change system fonts, you should change with hinting, antialiasing"
<lindol> hmm
<lindol> darkxst, oh!! nice to meet you :)
<lindol> darkxst, Could you help to me about some sentence? :)
<albindoesubuntu> Hi there!
<albindoesubuntu> I want to try out the Ubuntu GNOME
<albindoesubuntu> Can someone give me a torrent link for the latest ISO file, please?
<albindoesubuntu> Never mind
<albindoesubuntu> Just got it
<guruprasad> A few days back I installed Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 on my new desktop with Nvidia GTX 970 GPU. I have it using the nouveau drivers and not the proprietary one.
<guruprasad> When I restart my computer from Ubuntu GNOME and login to my account from GDM, I see a very brief flash of my desktop as it was before the previous reboot before I see a black screen till the desktop is ready.
<guruprasad> Is this a known issue?
<guruprasad> Or should I report a bug for this?
<Dumle29> hmm just upgraded to 15.10
<Dumle29> how do I get rid of that danm tray thing at the bottom of my screen?
<adueppen> Dumle29: you press the arrow to make it go away
<Dumle29> Well I'd like it gone permanently
<Dumle29> it seems to keep popping back
<adueppen> Dumle29: I think I recall seeing an extension that disabled it.
<Dumle29> adueppen: I'll look for that then :)
<Dumle29> thanks :)
<Dumle29> adueppen: Here it is incase anyone else asks :) https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/967/hide-legacy-tray/
<Dumle29> And there's also this :) https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/967/hide-legacy-tray/
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-20
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-20
<ds> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-21
<david___> Hello all, is this the proper place to ask questions about Ubuntu Gnome issues?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-24
<LinDol> hi all
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> I've some issues with gnome 3.18
<Slown> with rhtyhmbox I mean
<Slown> when I close the application, it's still running
<Slown> Is it a bug ?
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> I've some issues with rhythmbox
<Slown> the sound is still present even If I quit the app
<Slown> Do you have some details on that ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-25
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-18
<reli124> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETrxxvcsn: yofel fleetfox mangas tomash mgedmin Elimin8er FJKong cjohnston 92AACJTTI drkokandy ph8_ teward ubuntulog2 aisrael hggdh gonyere ThorHop[m] S007 wyre book` berglh micahg njalk freyes jback swiss meetingology BinLi_afk pchoo KeithIMye
<reli124> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgljdqbkb: 92AACJTTI ph8_ Anarchic micahg msev- S007 drkokandy craysiii ericchu Spydar007 tomash charles___ Noskcaj teward jback Elimin8er aisrael gonyere Chrisfu freakyy njalk freyes GregKNicholson[m ThorHop[m] N
<reli124> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETufsceytrii: fleetfox msev- meetingology dgtlchlk Elimin8er aisrael Metacity jback wyre BinLi_afk KeithIMyers CrystalMare freakyy ph8_ Noskcaj jeppech drkokandy Chrisfu book` puxavida swiss hggdh ericchu gonyere t
<berglh> !ban reli124
<Unit193> berglh: Not how that works, mate.
 * berglh shrugs
<berglh> i have no ops; so you know, it was an exercise in futility
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-19
<Toni_Link> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 17.10, "gnome-session" and my desktop are pretty fantastic. But I can't realize how to change thy GDM theme. How to change?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-23
<daveR> Hey, I was wondering if anyone would be able to help diagnose a touchpad issue on Ubuntu 17.10 running Wayland
<therave39> Does anyone have a few minutes to help debug an issue with a touchpad running on wayland/libinput?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-24
<edgard_> hi
